# raccourci clavier pour la corbeille...



## bengilli (17 Septembre 2000)

alors que je viens de découvrir que alt+pomme+W ferme toutes les fenetres, je voudrais savoir si il existe un raccourci clavier pour vider la corbeille? merci les p'tits MacAddict's...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## gribouille (20 Septembre 2000)

Y'a pas. Existe juste un raccourcis pour envoyer des fichiers dans la corbeille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2000)

tu peux en avoir un, pomme+T, si tu télécharge le lien suivant : http://www.macplus.net/Soft/logs/apps/Finder_9.0_patch_plus.sit 

A+

Manu


----------



## bengilli (20 Septembre 2000)

merci pour le tuyeau, patch appliqué, c'est archi pratique pour la maintenance...

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

